# NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung



## Franky (18. März 2015)

Schon grotesk, was man da lesen muss...

http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...st-_arid,558544_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,80.html

Demnächst brüten die Vögel dann im Müll... #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ich finde es immer wieder klasse, wie argumentiert wird.

Über Jahre hat es den Vögeln scheinbar nichts ausgemacht.
-Aber jetzt ist das Ganze "böse" !#q


----------



## Elgar (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Nabu halt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Nicht, dass mich solche Schoten wirklich wundern..

Vielleicht hätte der Angelverein ne dicke Spende machen müssen?

Man hört, dass dann Beschwerden, Einsprüche oder Anzeigen seitens der spendensdammelnden Schützerindustrie auch gerne mal zurückgezogen werden.....

Aber einfach nur Dreck sammeln wollen -  neee, das geht natürlich nicht bei diesen sogenannten "Natur"schützern...............


----------



## bacalo (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Der "gemeine" Angler ist schlichtweg zu ruhig!

 Vielleicht sollten wir als Vertreter der stillen Zunft es auch so halten wie einige äußerst mitteilsame Interessenverbände.

 Getreu dem Motto:
 Operative Hektik erzeugt geistige Windstille.


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

oder den Termin das nächste mal einfach noch weiter vorziehen, anstatt die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Genau, dann, wenn da die Bach- und Meerforellen laichen/gerade abgelaicht haben.......

Clever.........

Genau deswegen haben dies ja später gemacht und dafür bisher ne Ausnahmegenehmigung bekommen..

Aber sind ja nur Fische...


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

siehste, deswegen gibt es im schönen BaWü auch ein Nachtangelverbot. Wir Angler machen einfach zu viel Lärm... (duck und weg) |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

hör bloss auf, hab schon wieder Blutdruck............


----------



## Paul55oo (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Könnte man den Müll nicht einfach im Oktober sammeln?


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ich sach nur: Zweites Zitat von ganz unten |rolleyes

http://www.klaus-kinski.de/bio/kkzit.htm


----------



## Andy007 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Paul55oo schrieb:


> Könnte man den Müll nicht einfach im Oktober sammeln?



Die Vegetation beginnt um diese Zeit erst, sich zu entwickeln. 
Versuch mal im Oktober in solchen Bereichen Müll zusammeln. Viel Vergnügen.......


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Warum klingen die Statements von Anglern auf sowas eigentlich immer nur so hilflos hinnehmend?
Da gibt es doch gute Gegenargumente!


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Dann  müsste sowas auch verboten werden!


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ach was - da wird schließlich ne Stadt geputzt, nicht die belebte Natur (obwohl die Menschheit ja durchaus schon ein gewisser Zoo ist). 

Also ökologisch vollkorrekt a.k.a. rein inter-humanoid auf Betonterrain - es könnten höchstens zumeist unsichtbare Kanalratten und Kakerlaken gestört werden :q

Kaugummikratzen statt Stiefelschlammschmatzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie hätte doch eh am liebsten die ganze Menschen in Großstadtgetthos..

Da sitzt jetzt schon ihre Klientel, von der sie Spenden abzocken..

Zudem ist dann mehr Platz in der Natur, wo man dann die paar Restmenschen, die von, mit und in der Natur leben wollen, dann noch leichter aussperren und auch der Großstadt getthoisieren kann..

Es sei denn natürlich, man macht ne großzügige Spende, dann ist wohl vieles möglich...

Statt dass die mithelfen den Müll zu sammeln - ist wohl aber für solche Spendensammler wirklich zu viel verlangt, mit der Hand am Arm real für die Natur zu arbeiten..

Boah-  jetzt geh ich ersma Blutdruck senken............


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Diese spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie nebst Klientel ist doch längst voll spießbürgerlich in die flächendeckend versiegelnden neuen Baugebiete auf dem Lande gezogen!


----------



## Ossipeter (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

und klagen dann gegen Lärm durch Viehbetrieb, Geruchsbelästigung durch Landwirtschaft, Staubemmission etc.


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

kann ich mal wer aufklären, wo im Naturschutz-G steht, dass ich im März keinen Müll sammeln darf?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Vermute mal, das geht auf den § 39 Bundesgesetz und eine entsprechende, darauf basierende hessische Verordnung, § 36, zurück.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Bei aller Aversion, die man gegen den NABU hegen kann, und bei mir kommen da, neben der Angelei, noch ganz paar andere Baustellen dazu, aber das:



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> oder den Termin das nächste mal einfach noch weiter vorziehen, anstatt die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen.



ist doch die Feststellung, zu der man hier als erstes kommen sollte.

Je nach Witterung hat man an naturbelassenen Uferabschnitten ab Mitte März durchaus die ersten Bodenbrüter, die mit der Brutvorbereitung beginnen.
Und 'ne große Putztruppe, die da im Verbund durch die sensible Vegetation latscht, kann da 'ne ganze Menge Schaden anrichten, ohne davon überhaupt etwas mitzubekommen.
Wenn das mein Bach wäre oder ich einen solchen Abschnitt im Revier hätte, würde sich da ab März gar nichts abspielen.
Zumal das hier ja wohl auch ausnahmsweise mal kein ganz eigenmächtiger Schnellschuß vom NABU war, sondern anscheinend durch das Naturschutzgesetz gedeckelt ist.

Es besteht überhaupt kein Grund, da eine Sondergenehmigung zu erwirken. Das die Jungs da in 'nem warmen März in Größenordnung durch die Botanik stampfen, ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.
Die ganze Nummer kann man ohne jegliche Beeinträchtigung Mitte/Ende Februar durchziehen.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau, dann, wenn da die Bach- und Meerforellen laichen/gerade abgelaicht haben.......
> 
> Unabhängig davon, daß man sich ernsthaft darüber streiten kann, inwieweit eine Putzaktion am Ufer die Brut im Wasser beeinträchtigt. Im Februar laicht da weder Bach-noch Meerforelle. Die sind in aller Regel Ende Dezember komplett durch. Das Gros der Fische laicht ca. ab Mitte November ab.
> Eine Beeinträchtigung durch Störung des direkten Laichvorgangs kann da nahezu ausgeschlossen werde.
> ...



Bei aller gerechtfertigten NABU-Schelte, aber hier gilt es, mal etwas zu differenzieren und nicht gleich draufzuhauen!


Cheers


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Dann wirds aber Zeit, dass die Forellenschonzeit auch endlich im Januar rum ist...

Davon ab:
Wenn an und in kleinere Bächen zu früh in der Fischbrut rumgetrampelt wird zum Müllsammeln, ist das sicherlich förderlich - sind ja aber auch nur Fische und keine Vögel.....

Interessant ja auch, dass das Jahre/jahrzehntelang keinen gestört hat - scheinbar weder Vögel (sonst würden die da wohl kaum brüten und dann müsste man eh keine Rücksicht nehmen) noch die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie.. .

In meinen Augen versuchen da die Spendensammler schlicht (einmal mehr) ihre Macht auszuspielen und die Nutzerkonkurrenz auszubooten..


----------



## Jose (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

danke Sten #6

thomas: spiegel nicht vergessen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen versuchen da die Spendensammler schlicht (einmal mehr) ihre Macht auszuspielen und die Nutzerkonkurrenz auszubooten..


Darauf weist ja auch die Aussage des ASV-Vorsitzenden hin, was ihn besondern erzürnt hätte.
Dass nämlich der NABU auch Mitglied in der Notgemeinschaft Usa sei. Ein Anruf ihm hätte genügt, und er hätte erläutert, warum der März-Termin gewählt wurde. 
Die Stadtverwaltung wolle nun keine Ausnahmegenehmigung mehr erteilen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wirds aber Zeit, dass die Forellenschonzeit auch endlich im Januar rum ist...
> 
> Davon ab:
> Wenn an und in kleinere Bächen zu früh in der Fischbrut rumgetrampelt wird zum Müllsammeln, ist das sicherlich förderlich - sind ja aber auch nur Fische und keine Vögel.....
> ...




Haben offenbar einige Jahre oder auch Jahrzehnte gepennt.

Ken dies aber auch, Jahre lang wurde im Frühling am Vereinssee zur Brutzeit Büsche und Bäume geschnitten. Obwohl nicht gestattet. 
Bis dann mal ein Angler den Vorstand darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat.
Alle halt gepennt im Arbeitswahn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Nochmal:
Die hatten bisher IMMER die erforderliche Genehmigung....

Und es ging ja auch nur um Müllsammeln, nicht um irgendwelchen Baum/Grünschnitt etc..

Ich hoffe, die Angler lassen den Müll ab näxtem Jahr dann liegen.

Und die Bodenbrüter verrecken im liegen gelassenen Müll, die Kadaver können sie dann der Spendensammelindustrie und dem einknickenden, die Genehmigung zukünftig verweigernden Stadtrat vor die Haustüre legen.......

Krähenvögel stehen ja auch unter Schutz, die sich sicher über die vermehrten Mahlzeiten an Bodenbrütern freuen werden, da ists schon wichtig, dass kein Müll gesammelt wird, nicht dass noch Krähen verhungern....

Aber ich vermute, die Angler haben nichts oder  zu wenig gespendet, sonst ist da ja immer vieles möglich beim NABU (selbst Rücknahme von Klagen oder Einsprüchen bei Bauvorhaben (Windkraft z. B.), wie man so hört..)...


----------



## Jose (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Die hatten bisher IMMER die erforderliche Genehmigung....



und dieses jahr ja offensichtlich auch - haben die aktion ja durchgezogen:
_"__Dank der NABU-Gruppe wird die Aktion an diesem Termin zum letzten Mal stattfinden«, erklärte der ASV-Vorsitzende."
_
da sind welche angepisst, weil sowieso die guten  & "haben wir immer so gemacht".

um das müll-problem zu lösen, den laichern und den brütern
gerecht zu werden, was hält diese truppe davon ab, den termin ihres gemeinschaftserlebnisses zu verlegen?
vor 10 jahren gabs hier anfang märz noch kein brutgeschäft - jetzo sind die mitten drin bzw. schon fast fertig.


aber wen interessiert das schon, wo 's doch gegen nabu und so geht. pegida lässt grüßen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Wie gesagt, die vom ASV haben nur nicht rechtzeitig genug gespendet.....

Dann hätt das schon geklappt..........

Und ja, die Vogelschützer (war ja der NABU vorher) sind die schlimmsten unter den Spendensammlern, mit dem BUND gehts meist eher/besser im Einvernehmen ..


----------



## Jose (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe, die Angler lassen den Müll ab näxtem Jahr dann liegen.
> 
> Und die Bodenbrüter verrecken im liegen gelassenen Müll, die Kadaver können sie dann der Spendensammelindustrie und dem einknickenden, die Genehmigung zukünftig verweigernden Stadtrat vor die Haustüre legen.......
> ...



danke für den weckruf


----------



## daci7 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Bei aller gerechtfertigten NABU-Schelte, aber hier gilt es, mal etwas zu differenzieren und nicht gleich draufzuhauen!
> ...


Danke danke!
Ist manchmal nicht auszuhalten ... Und zu den Aussagen "Aber es hat ja jahrelang Niemanden gestört und plötzlich ...:c"
Es gibt ne Menge Sachen die jahrelang Niemanden gestört haben und die man trotzdem abstellen kann und sollte - die Zeiten ändern sich eben. Merkt man nur nicht wenn man im Vorgestern lebt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ja, ihr habt recht - sorry, da lag ich wohl falsch....

Dann machen wirs doch gleich richtig:
Angeln verbieten von März bis September wär auch gut, damit kein Bodenbrüter an irgendeinem Ufer gestört wird, und dann allgemeine Schonzeit von September bis März, damit die Natur sich erholen kann - das wird schon......

Hier haben wir den feuchten Traum der Naturschützer (Indoor-Angelpark, Menschen raus aus der Natur):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ark-eroeffnet-in-stuttgart-seine-pforten.html


Schade nur, dass ihre Gutmenschenkumpels von den spendensammelnden Tierschützern da wohl kaum mitmachen werden, sonst wär das doch die ideale Lösung um Menschen/Angler vom Wasser und aus der Natur wegzukriegen...


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

rein praktisch würde ich Arbeitseinsatz zum Müllsammeln nicht in den Februar legen, da ist Schneeschippen angesagt


----------



## Jose (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, ihr habt recht - sorry, da lag ich wohl falsch....
> 
> Dann machen wirs doch gleich richtig:
> Angeln verbieten von März bis September wär auch gut, damit kein Bodenbrüter an irgendeinem Ufer gestört wird, und dann allgemeine Schonzeit von September bis März, damit die Natur sich erholen kann - das wird schon......



die müllaktion lassen wir mal außen vor jetzt.
ja Thomas, da sprichst du ein wirklich elendes problem an:
sogar hier im AB fliegen die fetzen, wenn es um schonzeiten und gewünschte kukö-verbotszeiten geht. hats ja aktuell in etlichen themen.

ab okt bis juni kuköverbot, danach wg. barben usw. nix mit würmchen, aal ist eh durch sw.usw.
bilde ich eine schnittmenge aus den verbotssehnsüchten der ABler, dann sind wir da, wo petra hin will.

frag ich dich jetzt: 
wie bescheuert sind eigentlich angler, sich selber bis zum angelverbot einzuschränken?

solange nicht über den eigenen selbstgerechte tellerhorizont geschaut wird, so lange wird an dem anglerwürgeisen gedreht.

und der beste weg zum ende des angelns ist, beleidigt und vernagelt mögliche bündnispartner zu diffamieren.

wir leben in einem beschixxen zersiedelten land, da ist nix mehr mit freiem schweifen in der natur und leben wie zu trappers zeiten.
da treffen interessen aufeinander - muss man wege finden.

mit "dumm sau" und spendensammler läuft das nicht.
kennst du überhaupt welche vom nabu oder bund?
hab da meine zweifel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Hab doch meinen Fehler schon eingesehen, Angler haben nix da verloren, wo es Boden-, Baum-, Busch- oder sonstige Brüter geben könnte - schon gar nicht zu Zeiten, während derer gebrütet werden könnte, von März bis September....

Und ich bin doch inzwischen froh und habs eingesehen, dass der "mögliche Bündnispartner" hier gleich vernünftig Fakten schafft, statt den kurzen Dienstweg per Telefonat zu wählen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darauf weist ja auch die Aussage des ASV-Vorsitzenden hin, was ihn besondern erzürnt hätte.
> Dass nämlich der NABU auch Mitglied in der Notgemeinschaft Usa sei. Ein Anruf ihm hätte genügt, und er hätte erläutert, warum der März-Termin gewählt wurde.
> Die Stadtverwaltung wolle nun keine Ausnahmegenehmigung mehr erteilen.


Am Ende hätten sich da die Angler doch wieder irgendwie rausgeredet und hätten wieder eine Möglichkeit gefunden, ans Wasser zu kommen - und wenns nur zum Müllsammeln wäre.

Geht gar nicht zu der Zeit, da habt ihr doch recht...

Spendet dem NABU , die brauchen das dringend...


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ich stimme hier Stens Post total zu. 

Angelverbot muss nicht sein. Fertige Angelstellen (sprich plattes Ufer) werden die Vögel ja nicht grade Nutzen. Dan braucht man nicht grade zur Brutsaison durch den Rest streifen. An solche Sachen (oder zu der Zeit kein angesammeltes Holz/Büsche verbrennen) halten wir uns sogar in unserer Angeltruppe. Und da wir kein eV sind, stehen wir über dem Gesetz. 

Man braucht durch solche Aktionen den Nabu nicht auch noch öffentlich gut aussehen lassen, indem der Nabu recht hat.

Ansonsten will ich auch garnicht mehr groß was schreiben, wenn es ansonsten um den Nabu geht, bekomm ich nämlich noch schneller "Blutdruck" als unser Admin hier.


----------



## Jose (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

@Thomas, nu schmoll nicht, ist doch gar nicht deine art #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ich geb euch und dem NABU doch recht und schmoll nicht:
Weg mit Anglern vom März bis September (wer weiss schon, wo so ein Vögelein sitzen könnte.. Und wo keines sitzt, kommt schnell eines hin (oder ne Fledermaus, Kröte oder sonstwas, das kriegen wir gemeinsam schon hin)) und von September bis März Schonzeit für die Fische - passt scho...................

Weil ich ja von Vögeln keine Ahnung hab (und nein, das ist NICHT zweideutig!):
Welche waren das nochmal, die jetzt Anfang/Mitte März an den Gewässern der Wetterau (darum gehts hier nämlich) brüten??

Wäre da nicht gleich ein komplettes absperren dieses so gefährdeten Gebietes das Beste?

Nicht das Spaziergänger, Hunde oder Vogelbeoabchter da unkontrolliert rumrandalieren, da muss man einschreiten im Interesse der Angler und ihrer möglichen Bündnispartner.


----------



## crisis (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Interessante Diskussion. Ich denke im angehängten Artikel wird die Zweizüngigkeit des NABU besonders schön zur Schau gestellt. Nur ein paar Kilometer weiter unterstützt der Naturschutzbund dann auch intensive Reinigungsarbeiten in der freien Natur, wenn er nur mit initiieren darf. Mit 35 NABU's in einer verwilderten Obstwiese! Wo ist hier nun der Unterschied zu engagierten Anglern, die am Gewässer aufräumen?

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Jose (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

welchen konkreten zwingenden grund gab es denn, die müllaktion im märz durchzuführen, außer dem "haben wir schon immer..."?

und was soll das mit einem angelverbot zu tun haben?

man kann alles so überzeichnen, bis das hübscheste nur noch fratze ist.
alles andere als problem- bzw. lösungsorientiert - irgendwann nur noch gaga.


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...aber hier gilt es, mal etwas zu differenzieren und nicht gleich draufzuhauen


Ich denke auch, dass man das ganz nach den Gegebenheiten vor Ort entscheiden muss; räumen auch früher oder später möglich oder passen dann andere Bedingungen nicht...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann machen wirs doch gleich richtig:
> Angeln verbieten von März bis September ...


Da wird leider auch oft "differenziert", nur eben falsch.

An einigen Kleingewässern dürfen wir beispielsweise von Mitte März bis Mitte Juli nicht angeln wg. Vogelschutz.

Da findet in dieser Zeit dann Party samt Schwarzangelei satt statt & wir räumen kaputte Campingstühle, Grillverpackungen & Grills, Flaschen & Bierfässer,... dann im Juli weg. #q
Verspächter ist auch angepisst wegen der Zustände, 
aber die Eisvögel, die früher, vor dieser beknackten Regelung direkt vor mir_ auf_ meiner Angelrute auf Kleinfische Ausschau hielten inkl. Rückflug samt Beutefisch zurück auf die Rute, ihn auf dieser tot hauten und frassen, sind sicher froh, dass wir Angler sie nicht mehr stören. |uhoh:

Es müsste wenn, dann doch so sein:
Wo Jogger, Spaziergänger, Jäger, Fotografen, Mit-Hund-Gassi-Geher, Sonnenanbeter & Badegäste, Freunde der Feierei, usw. usw. sich aufhalten dürfen und/oder können, da muss auch geangelt (und Müll aufgesammelt) werden dürfen.
Wo Flora & Fauna tatsächlich großen Schaden durch Zugang & Nutzung erfahren, hat dann temporär auch gar keine Sau was zu suchen.
Letzteres darf aber nur absoluter und gut begründeter Ausnahmefall sein, denn wir leben i.d.R. nicht in einer Natur- sondern Kulturlandschaft, wo die Natur genutzt wird und der Mensch nicht ausgesperrt werden darf!


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Nu werd nich polemisch. Ausserdem nehmen das nachher noch Nabu Leute ernst. Für solche Typen is keine Forderung zu absurd. 

Das Wassergetier brütet bei uns am Wasser auch. Es hält ein wenig Abstand und wir mähen da im Frühjar nicht durch. Alles gut könnte man meinen: Aber es gibt soviele "Schützer" ohne Gehirn und Eigentum, die keine Probleme damit hätten, Angler für einen Zeitraum (oder gleich ganz) vom Wasser zu vertreiben.

Immer dran denken: Die meisten aus diesen Spendensammelorganisationen verstecken ihre Minderwertigkeitsgefühle und ihren Menschenhass hinter Naturschutz (oder auch verganer Ernährung, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle) und sind dementsprechend nicht für voll zu nehmen. Es ist lediglich ein Mittel anderen Menschen auch mal etwas zu bestimmen (Minderwertigkeitsgefühl) oder denen das Leben schwer zu machen (Menschenhass).

Letztlich sind wohl 98% der Leute psychisch gestörte Irre. Das sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten, wenn man mit denen zu tun hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



crisis schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion. Ich denke im angehängten Artikel wird die Zweizüngigkeit des NABU besonders schön zur Schau gestellt. Nur ein paar Kilometer weiter unterstützt der Naturschutzbund dann auch intensive Reinigungsarbeiten in der freien Natur, wenn er nur mit initiieren darf. Mit 35 NABU's in einer verwilderten Obstwiese! Wo ist hier nun der Unterschied zu engagierten Anglern, die am Gewässer aufräumen?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


Der Unterschied?
Die vom ASV haben  nicht gespendet.........

Aber wie gesagt, ich habs ja eingesehen - weg mit den Anglern vom Gewässer von März bis September. und Schonzeit von September bis März.......


PS:
Danke fürs anhängen des Dokumentes.............


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Jose schrieb:


> welchen konkreten zwingenden grund gab es denn, die müllaktion im märz durchzuführen, außer dem "haben wir schon immer..."?



Ey, nimm den Angelvereinen nicht die Grundlage aller Argumentationen! Wenn das "haben wir schon immer" wegfällt, dann haben Vorstände und Entscheider plötzlich arge Probleme.

Also lassen wir lieber alles so, wie es schon immer war. :q:q#t#q#q


----------



## Jose (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...Immer dran denken: Die meisten aus diesen Spendensammelorganisationen verstecken ihre Minderwertigkeitsgefühle und ihren Menschenhass hinter Naturschutz (oder auch verganer Ernährung, aber das ist eine andere Baustelle) und sind dementsprechend nicht für voll zu nehmen. Es ist lediglich ein Mittel anderen Menschen auch mal etwas zu bestimmen (Minderwertigkeitsgefühl) oder denen das Leben schwer zu machen (Menschenhass).
> 
> Letztlich sind wohl 98% der Leute psychisch gestörte Irre. Das sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten, wenn man mit denen zu tun hat.




ich hab schon immer deine profunden kenntnisse bewundert, deshalb noch mal ein freundliches "boaah, wat du alles weißt"...


----------



## daci7 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich geb euch und dem NABU doch recht und schmoll nicht:
> Weg mit Anglern vom März bis September (wer weiss schon, wo so ein Vögelein sitzen könnte.. Und wo keines sitzt, kommt schnell eines hin (oder ne Fledermaus, Kröte oder sonstwas, das kriegen wir gemeinsam schon hin)) und von September bis März Schonzeit für die Fische - passt scho...................



Nu mach aber mal 'n Punkt - es geht hier nicht darum Angler irgedwo fern zu halten, das Angeln zu verbieten, Kormoranschutzzonen einzuführen oder C&R zu erlauben, sondern darum eine offensichtlich zeitlich nicht passende größere Aktion zu verschieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> An einigen Kleingewässern dürfen wir beispielsweise von Mitte März bis Mitte Juli nicht angeln wg. Vogelschutz.
> 
> Da findet in dieser Zeit dann Party samt Schwarzangelei satt statt & wir räumen kaputte Campingstühle, Grillverpackungen & Grills, Flaschen & Bierfässer,... dann im Juli weg. #q
> Verspächter ist auch angepisst wegen der Zustände,
> ...


Du siehst das falsch!!

Die Angler haben nun mal nix zu suchen, wo es auch Vögel geben könnte - den Rest regeln die möglichen Bündnispartner sicher noch und kriegen diese andere Mischpoke auch noch weg...


----------



## Jose (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du siehst das falsch!!
> 
> Die Angler haben nun mal nix zu suchen, wo es auch Vögel geben könnte - den Rest regeln die möglichen Bündnispartner sicher noch und kriegen diese andere Mischpoke auch noch weg...



Thomas, hast du im augenblick spezielle schwierigkeiten mit vögeln?

:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du siehst das falsch!!
> 
> Die Angler haben nun mal nix zu suchen, wo es auch Vögel geben könnte - den Rest regeln die möglichen Bündnispartner sicher noch und kriegen diese andere Mischpoke auch noch weg...



Wenn man sich das NSG Behrensdorf an der Ostsee anschaut, dann hast du vollkommen recht. Angler dürfen wegen Vogelschutz nicht im Wasser langwaten. Hundebesitzer ihre Hunde am Strand laufen lassen aber schon.

Aber unser Angelfischerverband hat das neue NSG bejubelt, also muss das ja alles so gut sein.


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Thomas...


Jose schrieb:


> spiegel nicht vergessen


:q
(sorry, Jungs, das ist ein Insider & OT)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das NSG Behrensdorf an der Ostsee anschaut, dann hast du vollkommen recht. Angler dürfen wegen Vogelschutz nicht im Wasser langwaten. Hundebesitzer ihre Hunde am Strand laufen lassen aber schon.
> 
> Aber unser Angelfischerverband hat das neue NSG bejubelt, also muss das ja alles so gut sein.


EBEN!!!!!!

Angler kriegste aber am Anfang leichter zu fassen als Spaziergänger oder Hundehalter.....

Das kriegen die möglichen Bündnispartner aber schon noch hin, keine Panik.....

Es KANN NICHT SEIN, dass irgendein Vögelein vom pösen Menschen gestört wird!

Zeit zum Handeln!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab schon immer *deine profunden kenntnisse bewundert*, deshalb noch mal ein freundliches "boaah, wat du alles weißt"...



Das ist mein Fluch.


----------



## Jose (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Zeit zum Handeln!!



kenn ich, kenn ich schon seit locker 40 jahren.
"zeit zum handeln", also "Was tun!" 
*WAS tun?*

die ratlosigkeit nimmt einfach kein ende


----------



## Jose (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Fluch.



ja, wir sind verdammt :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



> WAS tun?


Ist doch klar, der mögliche Bündnispartner gibts doch vor:
Gewässersperre von März bis September, Schonzeit von September bis März..

Anders haben die ganzen Brüter (selbst nicht die schnellen) und die Fische keine Chance..

Wenn schon, dann gleich richtig.......


----------



## Anthe (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Die hätten Ihre "Puzete" ja auch nachts machen können. Nachts schläft der Vogel, der eine oder andere Fisch und vor allem der* NABU*. 

Und alle hätten sich am nächsten morgen gefreut wenn es blitzeblank ist. :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Genau, im Dunkeln durch Gebüsche kriechen und Müll aufammeln. Sehr angenehm, kannst du gerne selber machen.


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

welche Bodenbrüter gibt's da ? ne Stockente?


----------



## muddyliz (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



> Unabhängig davon, daß man sich ernsthaft darüber streiten kann, inwieweit eine Putzaktion am Ufer die Brut im Wasser beeinträchtigt. Im Februar laicht da weder Bach-noch Meerforelle. Die sind in aller Regel Ende Dezember komplett durch. Das Gros der Fische laicht ca. ab Mitte November ab.
> Eine Beeinträchtigung durch Störung des direkten Laichvorgangs kann da nahezu ausgeschlossen werde.


Als Angler müsstest du eigentlich wissen, dass es mit dem Ablaichen nicht getan ist, die Eier müssen sich auch entwickeln. Und gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit geschieht dies nicht gerade im Turbogang. Der "direkte Laichvorgang" ist also in deiner Argumentation reichlich dünn.
Und außerdem, hat nur Einer von der NABU mitgeholfen, die Ufer zu säubern?


----------



## Anthe (18. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Genau, im Dunkeln durch Gebüsche kriechen und Müll aufammeln. Sehr angenehm, kannst du gerne selber machen.


Wie? DU hast noch nicht die Super-Duper-Kopflampe von AskXXX mit 2.000 lumen Leuchtstärke für schlappe 299€. Knapp am Verbot für die Einflugschneissenleuchtmittelverordnung vorbei. Mit XXL-Widescreen-Ausleuchtung machst damit ein Fussbaldfeld hell. *ironieoff*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2015)

Es ist absolut wichtig, mögliche Bodenbrüter zu schützen (welche brüten da nochmal???).

Für die wird ja sonst nichts getan.

Und die organisierten Angelfischer kümmerten sich ja schon mit um die Wiederbelebung der Usa nach dem umkippen 1987 und haben zudem ein erfolgreiches Wiederansiedlungsprojekt für Meerforellen gestartet (inkl. Vollschutz für Bach/Mefos).
http://www.ober-moerlen.info/notgemeinschaft-usa.html
*Für Fische und die Bäche wird also schon genug getan!*




*Also: 
Rettet Bodenbrüter!!*
Und so lobenswert die vielfältigen Bemühungen der organisierten Angelfischer sind, Usa, Erlenbach etc. wieder durchgängig zu machen, teilweise Wehre abzusenken zur Wanderung, man schon gerade in Usa und Erlenbach wieder Laichgruben zurückgekehrter Meerforellen gefunden hat - -

da ist es umso wichtiger, den organisierten Angelfischern die Grenzen aufzuzeigen, damit die auch verstehen lernen, wie wichtig mögliche Bodenbrüter (welche kommen da noch mal vor?) sind und dass die geschützt werden müssen (es gibt ja auch viel mehr mögliche Meerforellengewässer als Brutmöglichkeiten für Bodenbrüter, soweit ich weiss?? 70% der Erdoberfläche ist ja Wasser und nur 30% "Boden" - oder so...).

Zudem:
*Ein Vogel legt ja nur ein paar Eier, während Meerforellen Millionen Eier laichen.*

Da kann man es verschmerzen, wenn beim Müllsammeln im Januar oder Februar vielleicht ein paar Laichgruben und Aufwuchsplätze der Meerforelle beeinträchtigt werden, um von März bis September Bodenbrüter zu schützen.

Schlimmer wäre es, auch nur einen Bodenbrüter (welche kommen da noch mal vor?) zu verlieren, mit seinen wenigen Eiern.

Das müssen die organisierten Angelfischer einfach verstehen, wenn ihnen das die organisierten Vogelschützer sagen, ihre möglichen Bündnispartner (was mit Biberrückkehr  etc. noch alles kommen kann, wird das eh von alleine regeln. Siehe Naturschutzbericht Wetterau, seit den 1990er Jahren wäre bekannt, dass Konfliktsituationen mit Bibern in mehr als 95 % der Fälle innerhalb eines 20m-Streifens an den Gewässerufern passieren. *Mit der Einrichtung von ungenutzten Uferstreifen* könnten also Konflikte verringert und vermieden werden.)!

 Da ist dann ganzjährig eh kein Mensch mehr an irgendwelchen Ufern zugange und die Bodenbrüter (welche kommen da nochmal vor?) haben dann auch endlich Ruhe! 

Infos zu den Meerforellen/Durchgängigkeitsprojekten:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...hen-wieder-in-erlenbach-und-usa-11974129.html

http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...zt-_arid,293515_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,74.html

http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...sa-_arid,134341_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,74.html

http://www.ignidda.de/ig-projekte/wiederansiedlung-meerforelle.html

http://www.fr-online.de/vilbel--/ni...r-bach--zur-meerforelle,1472868,28650984.html

http://www.frankfurter-fv.de/article84

http://g-l-g.de/die-natur-kehrt-zur...d-tieren/der-lachs-der-nidda-die-meerforelle/

Naturschutzbericht Wetterau 2013:
http://naturschutzfonds.wetterau.de...andschaft/naturschutzbericht_2012_2013_1_.pdf
(Bodenbrüter an Usa und Erlenbach werden da übrigens* nicht *aufgeführt....)


PS:
*"Prädatorenbejagung"!!*
Auch wichtig aus dem Naturschutzbericht Wetterau bez "Bodenbrüter":

Die "Prädatorenbejagung" zum Schutz der in und um die NSG lebenden Tiere, mit dem Hauptaugenmerk auf gefährdete Bodenbrüter wie z. B. den Kiebitz.

*Prädatoren wie Fuchs, Dachs und Waschbär werden daher (Vogel- und  Naturschutzlogisch?) mit Wohlwollen und Förderung der Schützer intensiv bejagt*.

Die NSG wären für die Prädatoren, bedingt durch die Ruhe und das gute Beuteangebot, ein Anziehungspunkt. 
Die Jagd diene dazu, die zu schützenden Arten *durch die gezielte und intensive Bejagung *von hauptsächlich Fuchs, Dachs und Waschbär bei deren Erhaltung und positiven Entwicklung zu unterstützen (was die wohl machen, wenn die schützenswerten Wölfe kommen zum Bodenbrüter fressen?). 

*ACHTUNG:*
*Lieber organisierter Angelfischer,* komme nicht auf die Idee, den Kormoran als "Prädator" zu bezeichnen, den man intensiv bejagen müsse, um wertvolle Fischbestände zu schützen.

Fische sind für den organisierten Vogel- und Naturschützer nur Vogelfutter und daher nicht so schützenswert wie Bodenbrüter.

Helft dem möglichen Bündnispartner, genügend Fische für die Kormorane einzusetzen!!

Nicht, dass die am Ende noch aus Fischmangel Bodenbrüter fressen müssten.....


----------



## Deep Down (19. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Immer so wie es passt! 

Hier wurde ein Gewässer in einem öffentlichen Park wieder zum Beangeln freigegeben, nach dem die bösen Hechte die Entenküken von der Wasseroberfläche pflückten! 
Das Angeln darf natürlich nur unter strikten zeitlichen Auflagen stattfinden, da der Angler sonst wohl das harmonische Parkambiente und die ihr Weißbrot entsorgenden Wasservogelfütterer stört!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wirds aber Zeit, dass die Forellenschonzeit auch endlich im Januar rum ist...
> 
> Weil?
> 
> ...



Das ist leider ein durchaus denkbares Szenario, ändert aber an der Sachlage erst einmal gar nichts.



daci7 schrieb:


> Nu mach aber mal 'n Punkt - es geht hier nicht darum Angler irgedwo fern zu halten, das Angeln zu verbieten, Kormoranschutzzonen einzuführen oder C&R zu erlauben, sondern darum eine offensichtlich zeitlich nicht passende größere Aktion zu verschieben.



Um nichts anderes geht es hier vorrangig!#6




muddyliz schrieb:


> Als Angler müsstest du eigentlich wissen, dass es mit dem Ablaichen nicht getan ist, die Eier müssen sich auch entwickeln.
> 
> Was du nicht sagst!
> 
> ...



Wissen wir nicht, aber was bitte hat das auch nur ansatzweise mit der Sache an sich zu tun?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist absolut wichtig, mögliche Bodenbrüter zu schützen (welche brüten da nochmal???).
> 
> Da hast du jetzt so viel zum Thema gegoogelt und dich in Rage geschrieben, da kannst du dir mögliche Bodenbrüter auch noch hergooglen...
> 
> ...








Jose schrieb:


> welchen konkreten zwingenden grund gab es denn, die müllaktion im märz durchzuführen, außer dem "haben wir schon immer..."?
> 
> und was soll das mit einem angelverbot zu tun haben?
> 
> ...




Danke!

Cheers


----------



## Jose (19. März 2015)

*der Trööt-Titel ist so reisserisch wie falsch. FALSCH!*



			
				zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> »Dank der NABU-Gruppe wird die Aktion *an diesem Termin zum letzten Mal stattfinden*«, erklärte der ASV-Vorsitzende.



die aktion fand also statt.
höchste zeit,  den falschen trööt-titel zu ändern.
keine Nabu-Gruppe hat nix verhindert.

lesen & verstehen eben...


@ach Sten, das wird noch was mit uns #6 :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ich geb Dir doch recht, Sten:
Boden/Buschbrüter gehören geschützt.

Fische als Vogelfutter sind schon geschützt genug...

Und wenn wegen der Biber dann erst mal die Uferbetretungsverbote durch sind, ist das doch eh alles kein Problem mehr...

Sperrt Menschen in Städte, damit endlich draussen richtig Vogel- und Naturgeschützt werden kann...

Spenden nicht vergessen...

Die Verbanditen beider Seiten (Schützer und Bewirtschafter) werden schon zusammenkommen...

Passt scho...





PS:

Angler haben da eh schon verloren  - die Bach- und Mefos dürfen ja eh nicht gefangen werden, welche die organisierten Angelfischer da hochpäppeln..

Wobei es Fakt ist, dass die Mefos da vorkommen und nachgewiesen sind  - welche Boden/Buschbrüter in dem fraglichen Gebiet vorkommen, in welchen Arten und Stärken, und ob die da auch brüten, ist bisher nur Spekulation.

Ich bin dafür, sobald das nachgewiesen ist, welche schutzbedürftigen Brüter da brüten, dass das ganze Gebiet komplett gesperrt wird.

Also auch für Spaziergänger (besonders keine Hunde, Pferde etc.)..

Ganz wichtig wäre dann noch konsequente Jagd auf freilaufende Katzen, die wesentlich mehr Schaden anrichten, als alle bisher deswegen so intensiv und schützerwohlwollend bejagten "Prädatoren".

Am besten wäre doch,  das alles hoch einzuzäunen, dass weder Prädatoren noch Katzen oder Menschen da rein können.

Vögel (auch Boden/Buschbrüter) können ja locker drüber fliegen (sofern da vorhanden und nachgewiesen)..

Wenn schon schützen, dann können das doch die Verbanditen beider Seiten zusammen am besten durch solche Maßnahmen, von beiden Seiten überwacht.

Wie gesagt:
Da haben Angler eh schon verloren, also kann man das Feld auch gleich den organisierten Angelfischern und Vogelschützern überlassen, die machen das schon..

Ich bin damit raus hier aus dieser Diskussion, da es ja nun wirklich Angler nicht tangiert


PS:
*Wer mit Schützern ins Bett steigt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er mit (Angel)Verboten aufwacht.*..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Jose schrieb:


> welchen konkreten zwingenden grund gab es denn, die müllaktion im märz durchzuführen, außer dem "haben wir schon immer..."?



Wir im Norden machen das aus einem Grund im Frühjahr- durch das Herbst- und Winterhochwasser wird so einiges an Müll/ Unrat an den Ufern angespült. Müll, der für andere Tiere gefährlich sein könnte und halt auch nicht in die Natur gehört. So räumen wir das im Frühjahr weg. Reicht das als Argument für den März...?

Und da hilft im Norden auch im März die örtliche NABU Gruppe...

http://www.harburg-aktuell.de/news/...-gartenmull-aus-biotopen-an-der-engelbek.html

Und wenn sich die Naturschützer mit den (im NDR zumindest so behauptet) Landwirten anlegen, lassen die sich nicht einfach alles gefallen und holen zum Gegenschlag aus...

http://www.shz.de/lokales/insel-bote/elmeere-flaechen-auf-dem-trockenen-id9247906.html


----------



## GreyShade (19. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Bei uns (sind ja nur ein paar Kilometer die Nidda rauf) läuft diese Aktion auch im Frühjahr, einfach um noch keine grossartig aufgewachsene Vegetation zu haben. Allerdings stossen hier noch alle in ein Horn und die Gemeinde und viele Vereine (auch die NABU-Ortsgruppe) machen das als "Dauernheimer Frühjahrsputz" zusammen. Das erstreckt sich dann halt nicht nur auf die Niddaufer sondern auch auf sonstige Felder/Wiesen/Wege/etc aussenrum. Die komplette Nidda-Reinigung (so mit Wehrlegung und schwerem Gerät) findet immer im Spätherbst unter Regie der IG Nidda statt. Da isses bei uns weiter flussauf teilweise fast unmöglich die sehr naturnahen Ufer abzugehen.

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Lazarus (19. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

YMMD Stan. Äh, Loretta!
Ein Hoch auf die Bodenbrüter. Und die Buschbrüter!

Lerchenzungen, anyone?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bei aller Aversion, die man gegen den NABU hegen kann, und bei mir kommen da, neben der Angelei, noch ganz paar andere Baustellen dazu, aber das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jose schrieb:


> und dieses jahr ja offensichtlich auch - haben die aktion ja durchgezogen:
> _"__Dank der NABU-Gruppe wird die Aktion an diesem Termin zum letzten Mal stattfinden«, erklärte der ASV-Vorsitzende."
> _
> da sind welche angepisst, weil sowieso die guten  & "haben wir immer so gemacht".
> ...




So isses.#6

Schade, dass man die Chance verpasst hat, den NABU mit ins Boot zu holen, anstatt die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen.

Einfach mal nachfragen, wann denn nach NABU-Ansicht der beste Zeitraum wäre und welche aktive oder monetäre Unterstützug der NABU anbietet.


----------



## labralehn (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

An einem Abschnitt des Neckars hilft z.B. der Nabu schon seit Jahren aktiv mit, immer am letzten Samstag im Februar, den Müll am Ufer zu beseitigen. Deswegen verstehe ich das Problem bei euch nicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Lazarus schrieb:


> YMMD Stan. Äh, Loretta!
> Ein Hoch auf die Bodenbrüter. Und die Buschbrüter!
> 
> Lerchenzungen, anyone?



Ich möchte eine Frau sein...:l



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG:*
> *Lieber organisierter Angelfischer,* komme nicht auf die Idee, den  Kormoran als "Prädator" zu bezeichnen, den man intensiv bejagen müsse,  um wertvolle Fischbestände zu schützen.
> 
> Helft dem möglichen Bündnispartner, genügend Fische für die Kormorane einzusetzen!!
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Da haben Angler eh schon verloren, also kann man das Feld auch gleich  den organisierten Angelfischern und Vogelschützern überlassen, die  machen das schon..




Damit du nicht ganz vom Glauben abfällst mal ein kurzes Beispiel, wie  vergleichsweise praxisnah die Kormoranproblematik von den  organisierten "Verbanditen" in Sachsen angegangen wird.
Ich denke, das passt hier grad rein und darf ruhig mal Erwähnung finden:

Ich mache mich grad für einen Äschenbesatz in einem  Elsterabschnitt in meiner alten Heimat stark. Der dortige Bestand wurde  im harten Winter 2009/10 von einer temporär anwesenden Kormorankolonie  binnen weniger Wochen quasi komplett vernichtet.
Satzfische wären über den Verband zu bekommen, die Südsachsen haben da  in absolut herausragender Arbeit mit Verbandsmitteln und in Eigenregie  ein Bruthaus errichtet, über Jahre Laichfische elektrisch abgefischt und  gestreift und mittlerweile sogar einen eigenen Laicherstamm in den  Becken.

Auf Nachfrage bekam ich zwar einen grundsätzlich positiven Bescheid,  allerdings mit der klaren Ansage, daß man nicht gewillt ist, uns da  Kormoranfutter an's Wasser zu karren. Sprich, die Bejagung etwaig  auftretender Kormorane (ein Phänomen, welches sich in diesem Abschnitt  auf die sehr harten Winter, in denen umliegende, stehende Gewässer  komplett zugefroren sind, begrenzen wird) muß von Anfang an sicher  gestellt werden.
Ich habe mich daraufhin mit den Revierpächtern vor Ort in Verbindung  gesetzt, meine, da selbst Jäger, Mithilfe angeboten und ein durchweg  positives Feedback mit einem völlig unkomplizierten Handlungsspielraum  bekommen.
Nach einer entsprechenden Mail an den AVS bekam ich direkt am nächsten  Tag einen Anruf von der Geschäftsführung um Details zu klären und einen  Tag später hatte ich quasi eine Akkreditierung zum Kormoranabschuß im  Briefkasten.


So unbürokratisch und problemorientiert kann man die Sache handeln. Großes Lob an den AVS!


----------



## Rheinglück67 (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Der NABU ist schon ein komischer Verein. An der Niers gibt einen kleinen Tümpel mit Zufluss zur Niers. Direkt daneben die berühmte Niersstrecke für Wanderer und Radfahrer/Naherholung. Jedes Frühjahr laichen dort hunderte oder tausende "Kröten" allesamt geschützt! Da dieser Tümpel von Jederman begehbar ist und dieses Schauspiel natürlich Interesse auf sich zieht werden jedes Jahr hunderte wenn nicht tausende dieser Tiere einfach zu Tode getrampelt oder überfahren. Ich machte den NABU darauf aufmerksam das dieser Zustand ja nicht haltbar sei und es die zu schützen wertvoll sei.

Antwort: Zu geringfügiger Schaden, schließlich können die ja nicht überall sein. Und es fehle Ihnen an Ehrenamtlichen und Mitteln. Die Komune interessiert das nicht.

Jo. Soviel zum Naturschutz. Eigentlich wäre die Stadt Mönchengladbach verantwortlich dieses Gelände einzuzäunen. Diese Stadt hat aber eine Milliarde miese im Buch stehen. Wem interessiert es dann noch? Die paar geschützten Kröten.

Mehr braucht es nicht zu sagen!

Aber wehe wir parken im Landschaftschutzgebiet außerhalb der dafür vorgesehenden Flächen und sei es nur 1 Meter daneben. Knolle!. lach


----------



## davidave3 (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Grundsätzlich kann ich die Wut, welches NABU gegenüber uns Anglern hat ja verstehen. Es gibt viel zu viele Angler die mit der Natur viel zu Respektlos umgehen (Müll, schnüre, hacken evt einfach an Ort und Stelle liegen lassen oder gar die Natur nach ihren Vorstellungen umbauen). Ich glaube zwar das der Großteil von uns Angler nicht so ist aber auch ein paar Idioten können viel schaden anrichten und damit allen einen schlechten Ruf überstülpen. Beispiel Muslime und der Bruchteil von denen die Terroristen sind. Ich denke wir die “guten“ Angler müssen uns viel mehr gegen die drecksäue zur wehr setzen und so allmählich auch wieder ein gutes image aufbauen. Daher auch meine Verständnis gegenüber dem NABU. Aber ich heiße längst nicht alles gut was die machen und ganz besonders bei dieser Aktion, da hier doch die guten Angler für die Natur und gegen die drecksäue einsetzen! Ein Kompromiss wäre es, wenn der NABU und die Angler in den Monaten Oktober bis Dezember gemeinsam machen auch wenn es kalt ist. Aber ob der NABU dazu bereit wäre bezweifle ich stark. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P7-L10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinglück67 (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ich denke das wir legalen Angler schon sehr respektvoll mit der Natur umgehen. Schließlich ist es Unser Hobby was wir auch schön weiter pflegen möchten. Außer Spuren im Sand hinterlasse ich meinen Platz nicht! Ich ärger mich auch immer über Andere aber das sind keine Angler sondern in der Regel meist jugendliche mit der Einstellung was interessiert es mich und nur eine kaputte (leere) Flasche ist eine Gute.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Rheinglück67 schrieb:


> Der NABU ist schon ein komischer Verein. An der Niers gibt einen kleinen Tümpel mit Zufluss zur Niers. Direkt daneben die berühmte Niersstrecke für Wanderer und Radfahrer/Naherholung. Jedes Frühjahr laichen dort hunderte oder tausende "Kröten" allesamt geschützt! Da dieser Tümpel von Jederman begehbar ist und dieses Schauspiel natürlich Interesse auf sich zieht werden jedes Jahr hunderte wenn nicht tausende dieser Tiere einfach zu Tode getrampelt oder überfahren. Ich machte den NABU darauf aufmerksam das dieser Zustand ja nicht haltbar sei und es die zu schützen wertvoll sei.
> 
> Antwort: Zu geringfügiger Schaden, schließlich können die ja nicht überall sein. Und es fehle Ihnen an Ehrenamtlichen und Mitteln. Die Komune interessiert das nicht.
> 
> ...



100000 Knöllchen, und die sind saniert!


----------



## labralehn (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Rheinglück67 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wir legalen Angler schon sehr respektvoll mit der Natur umgehen. Schließlich ist es Unser Hobby was wir auch schön weiter pflegen möchten. Außer Spuren im Sand hinterlasse ich meinen Platz nicht! Ich ärger mich auch immer über Andere aber das sind keine Angler sondern in der Regel meist jugendliche mit der Einstellung was interessiert es mich und nur eine kaputte (leere) Flasche ist eine Gute.



Ich sehe mich da nicht als Angler, sondern als verantwortungsbewusster Bürger, der es einfach nur vermeidet seinen Müll irgendwo zu hinterlassen. Ausser der Müll landet im Mülleimer.
Ich bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen, da hatte man mit Verpackungsmüll eher wenig zu schaffen. Es gab die meisten Sachen unverpackt zu kaufen. Auch sah das früher in den Wäldern, in den ich meine Jugend verbrachte, ordentlicher wie heute aus.
Keine Ahnung warum das heute teilweise so katastrophal ausschaut.

Ok wir hatten früher auch Fehler gemacht, Fische die man nicht mitnehmen wollte/konnte, am Ufer liegen gelassen.
Fuchs und Co hatten dann einen reichlich gedeckten Tisch.
Schnüre und Haken lagen auf jeden Fall keine am Ufer, dafür kosteten die damals zu viel. Schnellrestauraunts gabs zu der Zeit noch nicht, daher auch keinen solchen FastFood Müll.

Was mir schon seit Jahren auffällt, warum wird in der Nähe von Schnellrestaurant, soviel von deren Verpackungs-Müll am Straßenrand gesichtet. Können die Leute nicht mal diesen Müll mit nach Hause nehmen, anstelle aus dem Auto zu werfen.

Wenn ich bei der Straßenmeisterei wäre, würde ich den Müll, der eindeutig zuzuordnen ist, denen vor den Laden kippen, die diesen Verpackungsmüll an die Kunden weitergeben.


----------



## davidave3 (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



labralehn schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen, da hatte man mit Verpackungsmüll eher wenig zu schaffen. Es gab die meisten Sachen unverpackt zu kaufen. Auch sah das früher in den Wäldern, in den ich meine Jugend verbrachte, ordentlicher wie heute aus....
> Was mir schon seit Jahren auffällt, warum wird in der Nähe von Schnellrestaurant, soviel von deren Verpackungs-Müll am Straßenrand gesichtet. Können die Leute nicht mal diesen Müll mit nach Hause nehmen, anstelle aus dem Auto zu werfen..



Was ein Unterschied von früher zu heute! Traurig 

Sei dem ich denken kann gibt es zwar McDonald's und Co und Lebensmittel sind fast immer verpackt aber ein Freund davon bin ich nicht. Da sollte ein Land wie Deutschland einfach mal eine vorbildrolle einnehmen und da gegen Steuern. Wieso wird nicht einfach mal eine Steuer auf nicht ökologisch abbaubare verpackte Produkte in Höhe von 20% erhoben. Dann kann jeder frei entscheiden ob er seine Milch für weniger Geld in einer mehrweg glasflasche kauft oder doch lieber der Einfachheit mehr Geld ausgibt und wie gewohnt weiter macht... hört sich drastisch an aber nur mit Geld lassen die Leute sich erziehen! Und das wir alle mehr für unsere Umwelt tun müssen steht ja wohl außer Frage oder?

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P7-L10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blauzahn (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> So unbürokratisch und problemorientiert kann man die Sache handeln. Großes Lob an den AVS!



Falsche Plattform Sten...


Trotzdem kannste schonmal aufmunitionieren.
Abstreifen geht in Kürze los und die Futterautomaten laufen, dank Logo8, auch bald automatisch |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

#6


Schwarze Rottweil ist bestellt!


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Rheinglück67 schrieb:


> Der NABU ist schon ein komischer Verein...


Die unterschiedlichen Betrachtungsweisen haben sicher mehr damit zu tun, dass es überall unterschiedliche Ortsgruppen gibt, deren 'Fanatismus- oder Vernunfstgrad' auch sehr personenabhängig ist.
_Hier_ hast du ganz normale, engagierte Bürger, evl. sogar Bekannte, die kooperativ mit allen möglichen Gruppen umgehen und _dort_ Ökofanatiker die eher in Richung Peta, ALF, etc. tendieren.



davidave3 schrieb:


> ... nicht einfach mal eine Steuer auf...


Gleich nach dem Ruf nach Verboten steh ich auf den Ruf nach Steuern.
Überleg dir doch mal wie viel 'lenkende' Steuern du bereits zahlst und wie sehr du dich von diesen tatsächlich lenken lässt.
#d

Und so blöd es sich anhört:
Unsere Umweltprobleme basieren doch nicht primär und auch nicht sekundär auf rumliegendem Müll.
Das sieht schaizze aus und ist in Ausnahmefällen auch mal gefährlich für einzelne Individuen, ok.
Aber das war es dann auch nahezu schon.
Umweltprobleme entstehen durch Monokulturen ohne Ende, schrumpfende & auseinandergepflückte Lebensräume für Flora & Fauna, Raubbau, massive Flächenversiegelung, Umweltgifte aller Art,... 
Global gesehen ist es auch völlig wurscht, ob der (eigentlich noch funktionierende) Altfernseher hier im Graben liegt oder über den Umweg Bauhof + 5 Zwischenhändler im Senegal auf einer wilden Kippe landet.
Der Blick über den Tellerrand sollte schon über den am Ufer liegenden Einweggrill samt weggeworfener Würstchenpackung hinaus gehen.



Rheinglück67 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wir legalen Angler...


Aha, der ganze Müll stammt also von Ungeprüften, Schwarzanglern und evtl. noch von ein paar schäbigen Touristen. |bigeyes
Wie kommt man nur auf so einen Unsinn?!


----------



## Jose (20. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Aha, der ganze Müll stammt also von Ungeprüften, Schwarzanglern und evtl. noch von ein paar schäbigen Touristen. |bigeyes
> Wie kommt man nur auf so einen Unsinn?!



vielleicht wenn man punktegeil ist?
ich denk mal eher an die sprichwörtliche "schwere jugend".


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine Frau sein...:l
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Blauzahn schrieb:


> Falsche Plattform Sten...



Nö, das Forum ist schon goldrichtig für solche Nachrichten.

Die Krux ist, dass bei vielen Parteigängern (Naurschützer, Verbandsfunktionäre, Verbandskritiker) die Sichtweise derartig vernagelt ist, dass nicht mehr differenziert wird. Fehlende Kompromissbereitschaft auf allen Seiten führt letztlich zum Sieg derer, die die größte Lobby haben und die dann unreflektiert und ungehemmt agieren können.

Die Verbandspolitik der Anglerverbände ist weitgehend eine absolute Seuche. Inkompetent und völlig neben der Spur.

Die Arbeit an und um die Gewässer ist um ein vielfaches besser, auch wenn nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt. Zudem hängt das nicht selten mit einem fantastischen persönlichen Engagement derer zusammen, die sich um die Gewässerpflege und -hege kümmern.
Das sind aber leider meist nicht diejenigen, die mit der politischen Arbeit beauftragt sind.

Die permanente Vermischung von Politik und Basisarbeit baut auch auf Verbandsseite Fronten gegen Verbandskritiker bei denjenigen auf, die der politischen Ausrichtung ebenfalls kritisch gegenüberstehen und stärkt eine fatale Fahnentreue.


----------



## Rheinglück67 (21. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

@kazi48268
Wurde zensiert! Brüll! 

Nabu ist toll!
 Zensur gefällt mir im einem Forum nicht!

 Tschöööö!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Wer um Punkte bettelt, bekommt die auch.
Es wurde nicht zensiert, es wurden die persönliche Anmache/Beleidigung aus dem Posting genommen.

Du solltest mal unsere Regeln lesen, wenn Du hier weiter mitmachen willst.
Danke


----------



## Blauzahn (21. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, das Forum ist schon goldrichtig für solche Nachrichten.



Da bin ich, bei der "OneManShow", doch manchmal anderer Meinung #h



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Krux ist, dass bei vielen Parteigängern (Naurschützer, Verbandsfunktionäre, Verbandskritiker) die Sichtweise derartig vernagelt ist, dass nicht mehr differenziert wird. Fehlende Kompromissbereitschaft auf allen Seiten führt letztlich zum Sieg derer, die die größte Lobby haben und die dann unreflektiert und ungehemmt agieren können.
> 
> Die Verbandspolitik der Anglerverbände ist weitgehend eine absolute Seuche. Inkompetent und völlig neben der Spur.
> 
> ...



aber hier wieder bei dir #6


----------



## muddyliz (30. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



> KREIS.
> Am Samstag, den 20.3. entrümpelt der NABU Bad Kreuznach wieder den Gräfenbach zwischen Gutenberg und Roxheim.
> Schon seit Jahren sind die Naturschützer hier als Bachpaten aktiv
> und befreien den naturnahen Bachlauf. Auch Nichtmitglieder sind
> ...


Quelle: http://kreuznacher-rundschau.de/uploads/tx_ppkreubi/kw1110.pdf 2010, Seite 12


----------



## GandRalf (30. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

#6

Vielleicht sollte man diese Truppe mal bei der NABU anschwärzen...:m

Edit: Jetzt erst gesehen: das ist ja von 2010.
Da galt das ja noch nicht!


----------



## Deep Down (30. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Das fand auch dieses Jahr wieder am 28.03. statt!

http://www.nabu-bad-kreuznach.de/termine-2015/

Die Strecke Gutenberg nach Roxheim sieht aber Bodenbrüter verdächtig aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ihr habts immer noch nicht begriffen:
*DIE* dürfen das....

Angler immer schlecht...

Spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie immer gut....


----------



## labralehn (30. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das fand auch dieses Jahr wieder am 28.03. statt!
> 
> http://www.nabu-bad-kreuznach.de/termine-2015/
> 
> Die Strecke Gutenberg nach Roxheim sieht aber Bodenbrüter verdächtig aus!





> *Sonntag, 11. Januar 2015*
> *Stunde der Wintervögel - 10:00-12:00 Uhr*
> _Treffpunkt: Haupteingang Kreuznacher Friedhof, Mannheimerstr._



 dachte eine Stunde wäre 1 Stunde und nicht 2 Stunden
Die gehen da echt auf dem Friedhof, um Vögel zu beobachten. #q


----------



## NaabMäx (30. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Mal dumm gefragt,
wieso muss man das Sammeln an die Große Glocke hängen?

mfg
NM


----------



## Jose (30. März 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Mal dumm gefragt,
> wieso muss man das Sammeln an die Große Glocke hängen?
> 
> mfg
> NM



damit es weit trägt und auch entferntere wissen, dass es losgeht.

ist wie mit kirchenglocken: rufen zum dienst. kleine glocke, kleines einzugsgebiet


----------



## NaabMäx (11. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Hallo Jose,

na, dann läut mal schön weiter.

mfg
NM


----------



## Jose (11. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Mal dumm gefragt...





NaabMäx schrieb:


> ...na, dann läut mal schön weiter...



...und ebenso geantwortet


----------



## NaabMäx (13. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Na Jose,

um die Contenance zu waren. 
Wer zu viel läutet, ruft Leute herbei, die zu Problemen führen können, wie einer ja geschrieben hat.
Wer nur bei denen läutet, die er erreichen will, hat vielleicht weniger am Start, dafür aber weniger Probleme.  

Das war auch keine Frage, die einer Antwort bedarf. Denke, derjenige hats verstanden.

Also für die Unfreundlichkeit besteht kein Anlass.


mfg
NM


----------



## m-spec (13. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Und nachdem ich erleben durfte wie ein NABU Ortsverband von der Jugendgruppe des Angelvereins angebrachte Nistkästen im nächsten Jahr auf seine Fahne umgelabelt hat wurde ich schon böse... Nachdem mir ein Ornithologisch ausgebildeter Mitmensch mir dann im Jahr darauf noch erklärte das Nistkästen konkurriender Arten direkt nebeneinander platziert wurden vom NABU und das weil es so besser sichtbar war das Nistkästen aufgehängt wurden...


----------



## gründler (25. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Wollte kein neues thema aufmachen nur kurz zeigen was diesen alles so einfällt wenn es um Teiche Seen...geht.


Neubau von weiteren Zuchtteichen die nur einmal jährlich abgelassen werden.


Nabu kurzfassung: Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx

Da sie weitere Teiche bauen wollen um diese Wirtschaftlich zu nutzen.......bla bla blaaaaaa

Möchten wir einige Punkte einweden was die Libellenlarven in ihren Teichen betrifft.
Die nähe ihrer Anlage zu Feuchtgebieten Mooren etc. bietet in ihren Gewässern für Libellenlarven erheblichen Schutz........bla bla blaaaaaa


Wir sind strickt dagenen das sie weitere Zuchtteiche bauen wollen weil durch ihre Jährliche Abfischung tausende Libellenlarven und dessen Brut dabei zu grunde gehen wenn sie die Teiche zum Herbst ablassen.
|bla:;+ |bla:;+#c#c 




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat





Antwort: Liebe Nabu ohne meine neuen Teiche gebe es noch weniger Libellenlarven ganz zu schweigen von der Brut,auch sind wir bemüht immer genug Restwasser im Teich zu lassen damit genug Libellenlarven überleben bis er neu geflutet wird.

Die Teiche sind genehmigt und alle auflagen wurden eingehalten/erfüllt....etc. usw.


Ich wünsche ihnen noch eine schöne Arbeitswoche.


|wavey:


----------



## lala... (25. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Wasser im Ober-Mooser-See wurde durch Nabu gezielt abgelassen
" Im Zuge des Wasserablassens hätten Experten im Vorfeld die „Lebewesen unter Wasser“ wie etwa Fische und Muscheln professionell und artgerecht abgefangen und zum Überwintern gezielt in den Mittelteich eingesetzt."

Siehste, so geht das! Der NABU pult jedes(!!!) Lebewesen aus dem Schlick!  |muahah:


----------



## gründler (25. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



lala... schrieb:


> Wasser im Ober-Mooser-See wurde durch Nabu gezielt abgelassen
> " Im Zuge des Wasserablassens hätten Experten im Vorfeld die „Lebewesen unter Wasser“ wie etwa Fische und Muscheln professionell und artgerecht abgefangen und zum Überwintern gezielt in den Mittelteich eingesetzt."
> 
> Siehste, so geht das! Der NABU pult jedes(!!!) Lebewesen aus dem Schlick!


 
Jo jo ich auch Krebse Muscheln Molche...alles was so im Kescher bleibt,aber hinstellen und Larven fangen mit nen Aquariumkescher in 0.02 micro mm Maschenweite tue ich nicht.

Und was die wollen oder nicht geht mir am ..... vorbei.

lg |wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Der Nabu kann auch anders:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=281791

http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Ostkreis/Fische-muessen-fuer-Naturschutz-sterben

Für das verrecken lassen der Fische gab es eine symbolische Strafe von 500€!

Jürgen


----------



## Norbi (25. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



gründler schrieb:


> Wollte kein neues thema aufmachen nur kurz zeigen was diesen alles so einfällt wenn es um Teiche Seen...geht.
> 
> 
> Neubau von weiteren Zuchtteichen die nur einmal jährlich abgelassen werden.
> ...



Moin gründler,ich bin ja nu nicht der Fachmann,aber was mich stutzig macht ist......Libellenlarven und dessen Brut|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.Ist die Libellenlarve nicht die Brut der Libelle????


----------



## gründler (25. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin gründler,ich bin ja nu nicht der Fachmann,aber was mich stutzig macht ist......Libellenlarven und dessen Brut|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.Ist die Libellenlarve nicht die Brut der Libelle????


 
Ja sorry die lütten Larven meinen sie damit also kleine,falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. April 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ist das ein neuer Beruf, Libellenlarvenschlammtaucher?

mfg
NM


----------



## Hechtbär (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Wie sagte doch so schön jemand der es wissen sollte:

Sind der NABU und die Grünen mit der Jägerschaft fertig, werden die Angler die Nächsten sein...

Mal ehrlich... Das sind Menschen die von der Natur mal sowas von keine Ahnung haben. 
Wenn ich denen mal bei einem Spaziergang die Natur zeigen würde, würden die schreiend nach Hause laufen und Daumen lutschend unter der Decke liegen...

*Ironie an*
Hab neulich direkt neben einer brütenden Amsel gesessen... Gott, war die verstört!!! Hat sich glatt 30 cm neben mir niedergelassen und meine Dendros aus der Schachtel gepult..

Als dann noch der Eisvogel meine Angel als Ansitz genutz hat, bin ich glatt nach hause gefahren... Wie kann ich die armen Vögel bloß stören... *Ironie aus*

Wenn ich nur NABU und Grüne höre wird mir schlecht. 

Gruß, Erik


----------



## Knispel (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Wie sagte doch so schön jemand der es wissen sollte:
> 
> Sind der NABU und die Grünen mit der Jägerschaft fertig, werden die Angler die Nächsten sein...
> 
> ...


Denn k.... dich aus , es gibt viele Angler die auch Nabu - Mitglied sind . Einige schreiben hier auch im Board - ich z.B. - die haben sogar Gewässerwarteausbildung und arbeiten in den Vereinen als solche ....


----------



## Hechtbär (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Die Situation wird sich garantiert nicht einstellen! 

Es wird immer auch mal nen Sehenden unter den Blinden geben.
Das will ich ja auch gar nicht abstreiten...

Aber wenn einer (NABU-Mitglied) mir am Gewässer die Ohren abkaut und mir gegenüber ausfallend wird, um dann seinen herumstreunenden Hund heranzupfeifen( in der Brut und Setzzeit), ist aller Tage Abend! Und leider ist das der Regelfall und keine Seltenheit.

Mit unser Hände Arbeit schaffen wir (Angelkameraden/-innen),
Naturbiotope, die die Damen und Herren in ihrer grenzenlosen Weisheit, nie und nimmer zustande bringen würden! Und das ganze sogar trotz Befischung.

Bestes Beispiel sind die Kormoranpopulationen auf Usedom...
Bloß nicht bejagen!!! Aber als sichtbar wurde, das der Schuß nach hinten losgegangen ist, wurde nach den Jägern geschrien.

Hör mir auf mit den den Pseudonaturschützern!!

Die, die jede Woche am Wasser sind, sind die die sich um die Natur kümmern! 

Gruß, Erik


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

;-))

Ich mag Knispel, aber bei seiner spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie hat er halt vor Ort  gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Respektiere ich...

Sehe ich persönlich aber anders...

Andere auch:
http://www.taz.de/!16709/

Wie immer, wenn was zu groß wird (NABU, BUND, WWF, Greenpeace etc.) gehts schief und nur noch um Kohle und ein paar übergebliebene Idealisten.

Dass die Anglern an den Fuss pissen, selber aber nicht besser, oft genug schlechter sind, das ärgert mich schon.


----------



## Hechtbär (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Genau das ist es ja...

Die wenigen, die noch Ahnung und Idealismus haben, sind in der Minderheit! Und mit denen hat auch unser Hobby und UNSER Idealismus keine Probleme!!

Es werden nur noch Machtkalkühl und die Rechtfertigung des eigenen Daseins gesehen! Aber die die Ahnung haben, werden im Großen nicht mehr gehört!!

Diese Schizophrenie macht einen wütend...


----------



## sp!nner (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*

Ich kenne keinen Angler der auch NABU Mitglied ist. |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Angler der auch NABU Mitglied ist. |rolleyes



dann kannste nicht viele angler kennen :g


----------



## Knispel (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Angler der auch NABU Mitglied ist. |rolleyes



Ich z.B.



Jose schrieb:


> dann kannste nicht viele angler kennen :g



Der war gut ....


----------



## sp!nner (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: NABU-Gruppe verhindert Gewässerreinigung*



Jose schrieb:


> dann kannste nicht viele angler kennen :g


Oder ich kenne "richtige" Angler die den NABUmob eher hassen? |kopfkrat


----------

